# Grain free that doesn't cause gas?!



## marb (Aug 4, 2008)

So I'm feeding my almost 9 year old Eskie NV Instinct. NV was recommended to me when Blue Buffalo gave my dog the worst loose stool of all time. He did fine on Instinct for awhile but recently he's had gas the the occasional loose stool. I got him some digestive aid at Petco and I thought it was working for a few days but it doesn't seem to be anymore. I also give him a scoop of canned food twice a day (usually Blue Wilderness or Dogswell). Should I try cutting out the canned food before I switch him off NV (I've heard some people say canned food can cause these problems)? Or, what other grain free foods may be better for regulating his digestion? 

Thanks everyone


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

chicken can cause gas too ... but I can't remember if the brand you named contain chicken or not.


----------



## LauLeaf (Oct 31, 2008)

I'm feeding Pip Taste of the Wild High Prairie right now (I'll be changing it soon), but he almost never has gas. Maybe once or twice, but that's it.


----------



## railNtrailcowgrl (Jul 24, 2008)

I'm with LauLeaf on this one, I've seen nothing but amazing results from TOTW. No gas, no awful doggie breath, skin/coat is better. Of all the grain-free I've tried TOTW really is my favorite!


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

I feed my dogs TOTW Pacific Stream and find it to be good gas wise. My GSDx, Bayne, had VERY bad gas before I switched him to TOTW and he has no where near the amount of gas now. Not that he never does but it's not as often and we don't run gagging from the room anymore lol.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

You could always add a small amount of plain, fat free yogurt to their meals to stop the gas. It helps a lot. You only need a few Tbsp. and the dogs love it. My vet feeds it to his dogs too. I think he appreciates it when my boys have had their yogurt before coming to see him in that small room. LOL I also feed Taste of the Wild and my dogs love it and look great. I can't complain about that food at all. They also enjoy EVO.


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

I've never fed NV..but add one more to the TOTW fans! I have been feeding TOTW High Prarie and my dog never has gas anymore! She will get gas if I feed her canned food, however. She loves it...but I don't love the gas, so she only gets it once in a while.

Evo gave her gas as well as Merrick's Before Grain. Timberwolf has a grain free chicken formula that she has tried, but didn't like very much so I can't remember if she got gas from it. Most likely, not, because she doesn't get gas from any of their other foods.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

I feed EVO Red Meat and the poultry as well, and none of my dogs get gassy. It could be the canned food, or not. You'll need to eliminate the canned, see how it goes for awhile, and then add one canned food at a time.


----------



## Bellasmom (Aug 14, 2008)

I've only tried one grain free and that was TOTW High Prairie and Bug had the worst gas and runs ever. Just goes to show you its a dog by dog case.


----------



## mosbysmom (Mar 11, 2008)

I agree it's case by case. If there was one food that "didn't cause gas" and "stopped shedding"...you know, all those promises...that company would be RICH. every dog does well on something different. I'm a TOTW fan along with the others but the Salmon formula did cause some smelly issues with my dog. I now feed him the Wild Fowl flavor. There are a ton of great options out there though, so try out a few. Just remember to transition slowly and to give each food a few weeks to really see how your dog will react to it.


----------



## spottydog (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm with mosbysmom, try out a few slowly until you find one that suits him. TOTW is a good brand to try. My dog loves Addiction and is currently on the grain-free salmon bleu dry, they have other grain-free flavors too.


----------

